# System der gehobenen Mittelklasse zum Spielen



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

Hey zusammen, ich wollte mir ein neues System zum Zocken zusammenstellen und bräuchte den ein oder anderen Rat von euch. Ich hab mich die Tage ein wenig auf aktuellen Stand gebracht und ein paar Teile rausgesucht.

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
Board: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Midi Tower alternativ Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower 
Das Z9 Plus hat 4 statt 2 Lüfter, Gradanzeige, Scheibe und Lüftersteuerung.
Auf die ersten 3 Dinge kann ich verzichten, ob die Lüftersteuerung was taugt, weiß ich nicht.

Graka: 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC oder 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X

Mein bisheriges Netzteil wäre: 430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7
Da es aber nur einen 6 Pin-Anschluss hat und sowohl 7950, als auch 660 TI zwei solcher Stecker benötigen, brauch ich wohl ein neues NT. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Wenn ja, dann vielleicht dieses: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg?

Bei Monitoren bin ich nicht allzu gut informiert. Ich weiß nur, dass IPS-Panels wohl bessere Bildqualität liefern als TN-Panels. Allerdings sollen TN-Panels noch die geringeren Reaktionszeiten/Inputlags/etc bieten. Da ich viele schnelle Shooter spiele (Counter Strike und Co.), wäre ein IPS also vielleicht doch nix für mich?
Anzumerken wäre noch, dass ich nur ungern mehr als 200€ ausgeben würde.
Rausgesucht hab ich mal so einen: 24" (60,96cm) Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H
Dem fehlt zwar DVI, aber würde den dann per HDMI an die Graka stecken.

Das war es erstmal. Gibt es dazu Anmerkungen, Vorschläge, grobe Denkfehler meinerseits, usw?
Feedback gerne erwünscht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Also bis auf den extrem hohen RAM (wofür 16 GB ?!) entspricht der Rechner auch so meinen Vorstellungen für ein Neu-System, einschließlich des Gehäuses. Gefällt mir.
Allerdings haben mir Rabi und Co. zu dem i5 3570*k* geraten, wegen der Übertaktungsgeschichte.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings haben mir Rabi und Co. zu dem i5 3570*k* geraten, wegen der Übertaktungsgeschichte.


Lohnt sich aber tatsächlich nur wenn man auch wirklich übertakten will.  Und wenn dem so ist reicht er auch mit dem Board nichtmehr hin, weil es zur Nutzung des offenen Multis min. einen Z75-Chipsatz braucht.
Was zudem mit dem H77 nicht möglich ist, wäre die Aufteilung der PCIe-Lanes, also SLI/X-Fire ist mit dem Board nicht drin (obwohls 2 Schnittstellen gibt...komisch).


Exar-K schrieb:


> Mein bisheriges Netzteil wäre:  430  Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7
> Da es aber nur einen 6  Pin-Anschluss hat und sowohl 7950, als auch 660 TI zwei solcher Stecker  benötigen, brauch ich wohl ein neues NT. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Es gibt auch Molexadapter für die 6PIN-Anschlüsse. Ob das dann allerdings für die Karten reicht müsste man High-Live testen...mein 425er Enermax steckt eine ähnliche Konstellation recht gut weg, allerdings mit einer HD7870.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber tatsächlich nur wenn man auch wirklich übertakten will.  Und wenn dem so ist reicht er auch mit dem Board nichtmehr hin, weil es zur Nutzung des offenen Multis min. einen Z75-Chipsatz braucht.


 Mit dem Teil hier ginge das aber, oder ?

ASRock Z75 Pro3 Intel Z75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also bis auf den extrem hohen RAM (wofür 16 GB ?!)


RAM kostet doch nix und die 30€ für doppelten Speicher mach ich gerne locker. Vielleicht ist das aber auch pure Geldverschwendung, dann bitte korrigieren. 

CPU will ich nicht übertakten, deshalb kein *k*-Modell. Würde eh erst in 2-3 Jahren wichtig werden und dann dürfte eher die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals sein, denke ich. An SLI besteht auch kein Interesse.
Daher eben nur ein H77, oder ist das noch irgendwie anders eingeschränkt?

Primär schwanke ich halt zwischen den Grakas und beim Monitor ist das Fragezeichen noch größer.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit dem Teil hier ginge das aber, oder ?
> 
> ASRock Z75 Pro3 Intel Z75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


Yop, damit wäre OC der CPU in jedem Fall drin.


Exar-K schrieb:


> Daher eben nur ein H77, oder ist das noch irgendwie anders eingeschränkt?


  Den Einzigen Beschiss den ich noch gesehen habe sind die SATA3.0-Ports.  Da steht zwar es wären 4 verfügbar, aber soviel unterstützt der Chipsatz  gar nicht (nichtmal der Z77).


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Den Einzigen Beschiss den ich noch gesehen habe sind die SATA3.0-Ports.  Da steht zwar es wären 4 verfügbar, aber soviel unterstützt der Chipsatz  gar nicht (nichtmal der Z77).


Die offizielle Seite sagt:

- 2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors by Intel® H77, support RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, RAID 10, Intel® Rapid Storage and Intel® Smart Response Technology), NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions
- 2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors by ASMedia ASM1061, support NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions

Mir würden aber auch 2 reichen, von daher halb so wild.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die offizielle Seite sagt:
> - 2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors by ASMedia ASM1061, support NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions
> Mir würden aber auch 2 reichen, von daher halb so wild.


Ahhh...die lösen das also durch einen zusätzlichen (RAID-)Controller. Von denen ist zwar nicht viel zu halten, aber bei simpler Ansteuerung können die ja auch nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Yop, damit wäre OC der CPU in jedem Fall drin.


 Frage nebenbei: Muss auch auf einen speziellen RAM-Typ achten, wenn man vorhat, die k-Variante des i5 zu nutzen ?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2013)

Was seid ihr für Pussies? Warum will niemand übertakten? Das ist einfacher als wenn Vordack ne Frau aufreißt?! 

Nein, man muss keinen speziellen RAM kaufen, denn die Übertaktung läuft über den Multiplikator der CPU, der FSB des RAMs ( oder andere Dinge ) sind völlig unerheblich.

Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich, dass so gut wie jedes Board den Multi der CPU frei wählen lassen kann ... die dritte Generation des i5 / i7 hab ich nicht mehr aktiv verfolgt, aber warum soll der frei wählbare Multiplikator vom Chipsatz abhängig sein?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Ja watt denn nu ? Ist die richtige Board-Wahl für den i5 3570k jetzt wichtig oder oder vollkommen egal ?!

Junge, Junge, ihr Jungs macht mich echt schwach... 

Jeder sagt was anderes...


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> RAM kostet doch nix und die 30€ für doppelten Speicher mach ich gerne locker. Vielleicht ist das aber auch pure Geldverschwendung, dann bitte korrigieren.


 
ja, RAM kostet zwar nix, bringt aber eigentlich auch nix


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, RAM kostet zwar nix, bringt aber eigentlich auch nix


 Womit wir wieder bei der Geldverschwendung wären.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum will niemand übertakten?


 Momentan wäre es nicht notwendig und in ein paar Jahren wird der Engpass meiner Meinung nach an einer anderen Stelle liegen. Von daher spar ich mir die paar €.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, RAM kostet zwar nix, bringt aber eigentlich auch nix


 Wenn ihr meint, dass 16 statt 8Gb auch in Zukunft keinen Unterschied machen werden, dann kann ich mir die Investition sparen. Aber dazu hätte ich gern zumindest halbwegs eine Begründung.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint, dass 16 statt 8Gb auch in Zukunft keinen Unterschied machen werden, dann kann ich mir die Investition sparen. Aber dazu hätte ich gern zumindest halbwegs eine Begründung.


 
8 GB werden halt lange nicht von Spielen ausgenutzt und man muss sich schon überhaupt anstrengen so 6GB voll zu bekommen
Also die 8GB sind eigentlich schon das, was du dir von den 16nen versprichst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Momentan wäre es nicht notwendig und in ein paar Jahren wird der Engpass meiner Meinung nach an einer anderen Stelle liegen. Von daher spar ich mir die paar €.


 Also wenn das auch nach Erscheinen von "Crysis 3" der Fall sein sollte, dass Overclocking unnötig ist, bleibe ich evtl. auch bei der normalen i5 3570-Variante... Aber erstmal den Test mitsamt Performance-Check abwarten.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> 8 GB werden halt lange nicht von Spielen ausgenutzt und man muss sich schon überhaupt anstrengen so 6GB voll zu bekommen
> Also die 8GB sind eigentlich schon das, was du dir von den 16nen versprichst


 Deshalb schrieb ich ja von Zukunft. Keine Ahnung wieviel irgendwann von Software in den Speicher geschaufelt wird. Vielleicht hat da jemand eine gute Vorhersage, wie sich das entwickeln könnte.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja watt denn nu ? Ist die richtige Board-Wahl für den i5 3570k jetzt wichtig oder oder vollkommen egal ?!
> 
> Junge, Junge, ihr Jungs macht mich echt schwach...
> 
> Jeder sagt was anderes...


 Nach genauerer Recherche könnte es sein dass ich meine Aussage revidieren muss.


			
				http://www.intel.de/content/www/de/de/chipsets/mainstream-chipsets/chipset-h77.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Intel® H77 Express-Chipsatz unterstützt auch die  Übertaktungsfunktionen von Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der dritten  Generation mit freiem Multiplikator.


Ich war der Ansicht dieses Feature würde sich ausschließlich auf die iGPU beziehen. Bei Intel liest es sich aber so, als kann man ebenso die Multiplikatoren der CPU erhöhen und das auch über dem Niveau des TurboBoosts.
Ich bleibe aber zunächst bei meiner Ansicht dass die H77-Chips max. bis zur Grenze des Turbos übertaktet werden könne, was beim i5 3570k dann wohl 3,9GHz wären.
*
Am schönsten wäre wenn sich jemand mit einem H77-Board mal meldet und erzählt was das UEFI/BIOS bei ihm max. als Multi zulässt.*


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2013)

AN sich würde ich ohne OC sogar "nur" den 3470 nehmen, denn der kostet gute 15€ weniger als der 3570, ist aber in Games nicht langsamer. MESSbar ist der nen Tick langsamer, aber das merkt man nicht. Haste halt 55 statt 56 FPS oder 83 statt 85 usw. 


Und wegen Übertakten isses ganz einfach: 

Boardchipsätze der Serie H oder B => no
CPUs ohne k => no
Baordchipsatz mit Z oder O plus CPU mit k => go! 

Wobei es sein kann, dass man auch mit B und H "ein bisschen" übertakten kann, wie RL schrieb ^^  aber die Boards mit P und Z sind halt egnau dafür gemacht und bei gleicher Austattung an sich auch kaum nennenswert teurer als H oder B.

Beim RAM: Skyrim zB soll wohl inzwischen sogar merkbar von viel RAM profitieren, aber ich meine da ginge es nur um die Frage "4 oder 8GB?" - mehr als 8GB machen an sich nur Sinn, wenn man RAM-intensive Anwendungen hat UND die auch 64bit haben - zB Videoediting. Aber wenn man eh schon so viel ausgibt, sind weitere 35€ halt auch nicht mehr soooo der Faktor. Da kann man auch 16GB nehmen, auch wenn es nicht wirklich viel Sinn macht. Man sollte das aber nur machen, wenn man nicht dafür woanders spart - wenn man 16GB nimmt und NUR deswegen auf nen i5-3570k und somit OC verzichtet, oder statt ner AMD 7950 eine 7870 nimmt usw., wäre das dämlich.  

Ich selber hab neulich zwei 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL10 in blau bei amazon für 35€ je Riegel bekommen, also zusammen 70€ - im Moment kostet der sogar nur 33€: Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das sind derzeit die billigsten 8GB DDR3-1600-RAM, die man bekommen kann, egal ob man nach 2x4GB oder 1x8GB schaut, zumal das ja MIT Versandkosten ist. Und auch wenn man zwei Stück nehmen will: es gibt auch keine DDR3-1600 16GB-Kits, die günstiger sind, als wenn man einfach 2 Stück der Vengeance bei amazon holt.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wegen Übertakten isses ganz einfach:
> 
> Boardchipsätze der Serie H oder B => no
> CPUs ohne k => no
> Baordchipsatz mit Z oder O plus CPU mit k => go!


Ich muss trotzdem mal so frech fragen: Woher weißt du das so genau wenn ich nach einer Stunde Suche/Lesen/Recherche mir schon nicht mehr sicher bin ob das so stimmt? Besonders das Zitat auf der Intelpage (guckste oben) hat mich verunsichert.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich muss trotzdem mal so frech fragen: Woher weißt du das so genau wenn ich nach einer Stunde Suche/Lesen/Recherche mir schon nicht mehr sicher bin ob das so stimmt? Besonders das Zitat auf der Intelpage (guckste oben) hat mich verunsichert.


 
das mit den Chipsätzen stand zumindest mal in der PCGH und beim Intel Zusätzen hilft wie immer Tante Wiki, wobei ich mir da fast sicher bin, dass das auch da steht, im zweifelsfall immer eher in den Englischen Versionen


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2013)

Also, bei dem i7 der zweiten Generation gab es so eine Limitierung nicht. "Natürlich" haben die angeblichen High End Chipsätze bessere Spannungswandler etc.pp. ... nur hat das erstmal nichts mit dem eigentlichen Übertakten per offenem Multiplikator zutun. 

Wie RL meinte, jemand mit einem 3rd Gen Chipsatz hier der mal bitte im Bios schauen könnte, ob er wirklich nicht die Möglichkeit hat den Multiplikator frei zu wählen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich muss trotzdem mal so frech fragen: Woher weißt du das so genau wenn ich nach einer Stunde Suche/Lesen/Recherche mir schon nicht mehr sicher bin ob das so stimmt? Besonders das Zitat auf der Intelpage (guckste oben) hat mich verunsichert.


 
Also, wer übertakten will, dem wird IMMER zu nem P/Z-Chipsatz geraten.

Beim H77-Chipsatz, so hab ich es bei meiner "Recherche" gefunden, kann man den Multi zwar verstellen, aber nur beschränkt auf einen Faktor, der effektiv nicht viel verändert und der normalen "Turbomode"-Übertaktung entspricht, die automatisch vom Board durchgeführt wird und unproblematisch ist. Siehe auch hier: http://forum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=6996 

Also: wer wirklich merkbar und sinnvoll übertakten will, sollte halt aktuell zu nem Z77 greifen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2013)

Sorry wenn ich nochmal so einhaken muss, aber genau darum gehts doch ... das man die CPU nur bei Last ( = Turbomode ) übertaktet und, so hab ich es z.B. konfiguriert, alle vier Kerne gleichzeitig mit besagtem Multiplikator übertaktet.

Ich kann bei mir einstellen ob ich nur ein, zwei oder drei [...] Kerne übertakten will oder eben alle vier gleichzeitig und vorallem gleich hoch.

Was willst du da noch großartig anders einstellen? Es macht doch absolut keinen Sinn seinen PC im Leerlauf dauerhaft bei 4.3 GHz zu halten?!  

Darum schön dynamisch bei Last hochtakten lassen ... und den Takt kannst du eben mit freiwählbaren Multiplikator einstellen.

Ich hab auch "nur" das P8P67 Board, d.h. P67 Chipsatz, und kann *alles* einstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab auch "nur" das P8P67 Board, d.h. P67 Chipsatz, und kann *alles* einstellen.


 Ich sag ja: P und Z, da geht alles. Aktuell nimmt man halt den Z77, da der einfach der neuste ist. Die P-Chipsätze sind schon was älter (relativ gesehen), haben zB kein PCI3.0, zumindest nicht "nativ" - aktuell gibt es nur ein einziges Board, das P67 und auch PCIe3.0 hat. http://geizhals.at/de/661802 

Aber bei H77 kannst Du eben als Maximum "nur" das Einstellen, was auch schon mit dem normalem Auto-OC-Modus geht, und das ist nicht viel. Ich glaub 3,7-3,8 GHz beim i5-3570k statt Standardtakt 3,4GHz. Bei P und Z-Chipsätzen könntest Du nen i5-3570k aber idr locker über 4GHz, häufig auch auf 4,5GHz übertakten - das geht mit nem H-Board eben bei weitem nicht. 

Und dieser Takt, wenn Du den Multi im BIOS manuell erhöhst, bleibt ja nicht ständig bei zB 4,5GHz, sondern die CPU taktet nur bei Last hoch, genau wie beim Standardtakt von 3,4GHZ: der ist ja auch nicht ständig auf 3,4GHz...


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim H77-Chipsatz, so hab ich es bei meiner "Recherche" gefunden, kann man den Multi zwar verstellen, aber nur beschränkt auf einen Faktor, der effektiv nicht viel verändert und der normalen "Turbomode"-Übertaktung entspricht, die automatisch vom Board durchgeführt wird und unproblematisch ist.


So war eben auch mein Stand.


Enisra schrieb:


> das mit den Chipsätzen stand zumindest mal in der  PCGH und beim Intel Zusätzen hilft wie immer Tante Wiki, wobei ich mir  da fast sicher bin, dass das auch da steht, im zweifelsfall immer eher  in den Englischen Versionen


 Aber ich trau doch wiki nicht mehr als Intel selbst 


Rabowke schrieb:


> [...]und den Takt kannst du eben mit freiwählbaren Multiplikator einstellen.


  Nee, eben nicht bei H-Chipsätzen. Und dein 'P' ist quasi der 'Z' der  letzten Generation, also ist klar dass du frei wählen kannst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Ähmm... Ja.... Ich glaube ich lass mal doch die Finger von der Übertacktungssache, ich blicke langsam nicht mehr durch und habe keine Lust, mir eine falsche Hardware-Kombi zusammen zu legen, die dann nicht den Effekt bringt, den sie bringen soll: Mehr Leistung.

Das erinnert mich wieder daran warum ich nie ein Übertaktungsfreund war und bin...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2013)

Es gibt keine "falsche" Kombi, sondern es ist ganz simpel: i5-3570k plus Board mit Z77-Chipsatz => definititiv und ohne Einschränkung zum Übertakten geeignet, und WENN Du nen i5-3570k nimmst, dann halt auch ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz, damit Du bei Bedarf auch übertakten kannst und nicht später "rumheulst", weil Du doch ganz gern übertakten willst und dann kein 100% geeignetes Board hast 

beim i5 ist das mit dem Übertakten nämlich wirklich nicht schwer - das was zu Zeiten von Intel sockel 775 oder beim Sockel AM3 von AMD viel komplizierter.

und wenn Du das mit dem Übertakten definitiv, auch für de Zukunft ausschließt, dann nimm nem i5-3470 und irgendein Board mit allen für Dich wichtigen Anschlüssen - Chipsatz scheissegal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Naja, mal schauen. Ist am Ende auch eine Finanz-Sache, und bei mir sind 600 Euro absolute Grenze. Darin müssen Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM, CPU, Netzteil und Graka passen, und wenn es mit der Übertaktungsvariante zu teuer wird, bleibe ich beim normalen i5 ohne "k".
Glaub zwar nicht dass sich in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten preisliche Bewegungen nach unten ergeben, aber ich wiege mich zunächst noch ein wenig in Geduld.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen. Ist am Ende auch eine Finanz-Sache, und bei mir sind 600 Euro absolute Grenze. Darin müssen Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM, CPU, Netzteil und Graka passen, und wenn es mit der Übertaktungsvariante zu teuer wird, bleibe ich beim normalen i5 ohne "k".


 Das wird in jedem Fall knapp. Ich hab für meine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin unlängst nen PC zusammengebaut in dem auch Gebbrauchtteile verbaut wurden...da bin ich mit 670€ schon recht knapp gefahren...ein Drittel deines Budgets schluckt ja schon die Graka und dann nochmal gute 25% der Prozessor. Für mein weihnachtliches Aufrüstkit (Intel Core i5-3570k, MSI Z77A-G41, AMD Radeon HD7870 und gebrauchtes 8GB Corsair RAM) schon um die 550€ geblecht. Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall an der Auswahl interessiert...


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn man 16GB nimmt und NUR deswegen auf nen i5-3570k und somit OC verzichtet


 Das würde ich nicht tun. Wenn beides ähnlich sinnvoll bzw. sinnlos ist, dann würde ich auch beides machen oder beides lassen.

Der 3470 war ursprünglich bei 165€ und der 3570 bei 173€ bei mindfactory, daher hatte ich den 3570 auf dem Zettel. Jetzt ist der anscheinend um die 15€ teurer geworden...

Danke euch schonmal für die vielen Erläuterungen, das hilft mir weiter. 

Kann denn noch jemand was zu meinem Monitorproblem sagen und welche der beiden Grakas würdet ihr vorziehen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen. Ist am Ende auch eine Finanz-Sache, und bei mir sind 600 Euro absolute Grenze. Darin müssen Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM, CPU, Netzteil und Graka passen, und wenn es mit der Übertaktungsvariante zu teuer wird, bleibe ich beim normalen i5 ohne "k".
> Glaub zwar nicht dass sich in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten preisliche Bewegungen nach unten ergeben, aber ich wiege mich zunächst noch ein wenig in Geduld.


 
bei 600€ und Zweifel an OC => i5-3570 ca 165€, passendes "gutes" Board ca 70€, 8GB RAM DDR3-1600 ca 40€, AMD 7950 ca 250€, Netzteil ca 50€, Gehäuse ca 30€ => ca 605€

Da wäre dann eh der 30€ teurere i5-3570k nicht drin, bzw. falls Du jetzt sagst "dann halt nur eine AMD 7870", dann wäre das nicht zu empfehlen, da ist der Vorteil durch die 7950 viel größer als der vom 3570k vs 3470.



ps: die Festplatte(n) und DVD-LW, die Du übernimmst, haben aber hoffentlich SATA? und kannst du sonst nix übernehmen?



@Exar-K: die AMD ist stärker, und wenn Du bei hardwareversand oder mindfactory kaufst, sind auch noch downloadcodes für Crysis 3 und Bioshock Infinite dabei. und beim Monitor würd ich vorsichtshalber TN nehmen, denn die sehen ja nicht "schlecht" aus - es ist nur so, dass Du WENN du IPS als Vergleich hast evlt merkst, dass das Bild am IPS "besser" aussieht. Dafür isses bei IPS aber schwerer rauszufinden, welches Modell wirklich für Gaming 100% reicht, wenn man gewisse Ansprüche hat. zudem ist IPS idR auch was teurer.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei 600€ und Zweifel an OC => i5-3570 ca 165€, passendes "gutes" Board ca 70€, 8GB RAM DDR3-1600 ca 40€, AMD 7950 ca 250€, *Netzteil ca 50€, Gehäuse ca 30€* => ca 605€


Sehr optimistisch


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Sehr optimistisch



Wieso? Thermaltake Smart 630W ATX 2.3 (SP-630PCWEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530W ATX 2.3 (W0392RE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und AeroCool Strike-X One Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Cooltek K2 Rev. C (60004668 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cooltek K3 Evolution Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

öhm

Caseking.de 

Caseking.de 

gut, vielleicht sollte man bei Gehäusen nen Zehner drauflegen, aber wirklich Teuer sind die Guten Gehäuse überhaupt nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei 600€ und Zweifel an OC => i5-3570 ca 165€, passendes "gutes" Board ca 70€, 8GB RAM DDR3-1600 ca 40€, AMD 7950 ca 250€, Netzteil ca 50€, Gehäuse ca 30€ => ca 605€
> 
> Da wäre dann eh der 30€ teurere i5-3570k nicht drin, bzw. falls Du jetzt sagst "dann halt nur eine AMD 7870", dann wäre das nicht zu empfehlen, da ist der Vorteil durch die 7950 viel größer als der vom 3570k vs 3470.
> 
> ...


 Eine SATA-HDD, ein SATA-DVD-Brenner, dann noch eine IDE-Platte, die ich mit ner Controller-Karte betreiben würde... In meinem Noch-Rechner läuft zwar auch ein Sharkoon-Netzteil mit 450 W, aber die röhrt nach gut 6 Jahren hörbar laut.
Tja, und sonst kann ich nichts mehr verwenden.

Ich warte noch ab... Hab bei meinen Eltern noch einen Rechner, den ich ausschlachten und in Einzelteilen verticken will. Wird keine große dabei rauszuholen sein, aber vielleicht immer noch genug Extra-Schotter, um vielleicht doch auf die "k"-Variante umzusteigen.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Februar 2013)

Soweit müsste ich dann fast alles wissen, was mir wichtig war. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch einen vernünftigen Monitor aussuchen. Mal schauen, was ich da so finde.


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Februar 2013)

Ich denke mit einem LG Flatron, einem Samsung SyncMaster oder einem BenQ LCD-Panel machst du in deiner Preisklasse nichts verkehrt. Vom ASUS VE248H hab ich bisher auch nur gutes gelesen. Der Vorteil der IPS-Panels liegt in erster Linie im größeren möglichen Blickwinkel auf das Panel, was ich allerdings bei einem Spiele-PC als irrelevant betrachte, denn wer guckt sich schon selbst über die Schulter 
Das was heute als TN-LCD verkauft wird sind eigentlich DSTN- oder TSTN-Panels (auch TN-Film genannt), also schon etwas leistungsfähigere Panels mit schärferen Bildern. Der von dir verlinkte Samsung ist also in Bezug auf Bildschärfe, Reaktionszeit und P/L keine schlechte Entscheidung.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Februar 2013)

Beim erwähnten Samsung schreibt zumindest die Gamestar im Test, dass er eine sehr gute Spieleleistung hat:
Samsung Syncmaster S24B350H im Test bei GameStar.de
Das ist mir am ehesten wichtig bei der ganzen Sache.

Wie das bei den anderen Dingern aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Beim erwähnten Samsung schreibt zumindest die Gamestar im Test, dass er eine sehr gute Spieleleistung hat:
> Samsung Syncmaster S24B350H im Test bei GameStar.de
> Das ist mir am ehesten wichtig bei der ganzen Sache.
> 
> Wie das bei den anderen Dingern aussieht, weiß ich nicht.



Ich stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem, demnächst möchte ihr mir eine neue Grafikkarte (660 Ti voraussichtlich) und einen neuen Monitor gönnen. 
Ich hab' mir jedoch geschworenen, mir auf keinen Fall mehr ein TN-Panel anzutun, weniger wegen Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, sondern vielmehr wegen dem eher durchwachsenen Schwarzwert, den dieser Displaytyp in der Regel nur bietet (max. ein dunkles Grau, aber kein sattes Schwarz.)

Ich gebe zu, das hat mich lange nicht sehr gestört, seit ich aber mittlerweile von meinem TV brilliante Farben und satte Kontraste gewohnt bin, möchte ich mir das in Zukunft nicht mehr antun.

Allerdings bin ich momentan selbst noch am Überlegen, was es denn werden soll. Ich hab' mal Dell (S2440L) ins Auge gefasst und diverse Modelle von Philips, alle mit A-MVA Panel. Mein Budget liegt bei max. 400 €.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir jedoch geschworenen, mir auf keinen Fall mehr ein TN-Panel anzutun, weniger wegen Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, sondern vielmehr wegen dem eher durchwachsenen Schwarzwert, den dieser Displaytyp in der Regel nur bietet (max. ein dunkles Grau, aber kein sattes Schwarz.)
> 
> Ich gebe zu, das hat mich lange nicht sehr gestört, seit ich aber mittlerweile von meinem TV brilliante Farben und satte Kontraste gewohnt bin, möchte ich mir das in Zukunft nicht mehr antun.


 Du tust ja so, als sei es mit TN unmöglich, gute Farben und sattes Schwarz zu erzielen - bist du da jetzt sicher, oder schließt Du nur von deinem (älteren) Monitor oder dem "Durchschnitt", vor allem von "günstigeren" Monitoren (400€ Budget sind bei nem Monitor heutzutage extrem hoch) darauf? 

Und was ist wichtiger? 100% perfekte Farben oder schnelles Bild und vlt auch Geld gespart, so dass ne bessere Karte als die GTX 660 Ti drin ist (wobei ja die AMD 7950 für den Preis auch schon drin wäre und besser ist  ) ?


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du tust ja so, als sei es mit TN unmöglich, gute Farben und sattes Schwarz zu erzielen - bist du da jetzt sicher, oder schließt Du nur von deinem (älteren) Monitor oder dem "Durchschnitt", vor allem von "günstigeren" Monitoren (400€ Budget sind bei nem Monitor heutzutage extrem hoch) darauf?



Das habe ich ja gar nicht behauptet. Wenn Du mir einen guten TN mit wirklich satten Farben und einem guten Schwarzwert nennen kannst, sage ich sicherlich nicht nein dazu. 

Da ich zudem keine Egoshooter/Rennspiele zocke, ist Ghosting/Tearing/Schlieren allgemein für mich auch nicht sooo wichtig. Und die 400 € sind die MAXIMAL-Grenze, die ich bereits bin für einen 24- max. 27 Zöller auszugeben, das darf gerne auch ein Gerät für <300 € sein. 



> Und was ist wichtiger? 100% perfekte Farben oder schnelles Bild und vlt auch Geld gespart, so dass ne bessere Karte als die GTX 660 Ti drin ist (wobei ja die AMD 7950 für den Preis auch schon drin wäre und besser ist  ) ?


Eigentlich ist ja nur eine kleine Spielerei, aber ich mag PhysX Effekte - auch wenn die nur in einigen Spielen überhaupt vorkommen. Trotzdem ist das der Hauptgrund, warum ich bei NVidia bleibe und AMD für mich nicht in Betracht kommt.

Grundsätzlich suche ich mir aber eine Grafikkarte nach folgenden Kriterien aus (die Reihenfolge spielt eine Rolle): Stromverbrauch - Lautstärke - Leistung - Preis, wobei ich da das Limit bei etwa 250 € ansetze. Früher hab ich mal auf teures Highend gesetzt, aber der Wiederverkaufswert dieser Karten ist nach wenigen Jahren faktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.

Jetzt tausche ich meine Grafikkarten ca. im 2-Jahresrhythmus und erziele dafür meistens knapp 50 % des ursprünglichen Kaufpreises.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mein Budget liegt bei max. 400 €.


 Wenn dein Budget so hoch liegt, sollten 120Hz-Kisten deine Wahl sein.
Dann wäre die Empfehlung eigentlich der Benq XL2420T.
Soll die absolute Referenz sein, speziell für Zocker.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn dein Budget so hoch liegt, sollten 120Hz-Kisten deine Wahl sein.
> Dann wäre die Empfehlung eigentlich der Benq XL2420T.
> Soll die absolute Referenz sein, speziell für Zocker.



Ich habe mir diesen Monitor bereits angeschaut, scheint recht gut zu sein, aber das Design sagt mir persönlich jetzt gar nicht zu. 

Da ich aber beruflich auch den ganzen Tag auf das Ding starren muss, sollte mir die Optik schon zusagen. 

Edit: Abgesehen davon stellt "zocken" vlt. nur noch 25% des Einsatzspektrums dar, in erster Linie brauche ich ein sehr augenfreundliches Gerät mit gutem Kontrast und satten Farben.


----------

